# Can i drive my fiesta uber or lyft ?



## adamsandler21 (Jul 11, 2016)

my car is hatchback 2013 ford fiesta 
Can i drive my fiesta for uber or lyft ? because small maybe not okay ?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hatchbacks are fine, just need 4 doors and seat belts for 5, you plus 4 pax.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Well theoretically it may be okay... but show up on a weekend and have 4 extra pax who climb in your car, and you may be eating the steering wheel. Have to go up a steep driveway, or accelerate (or worse, brake) in heavy traffic, and your brakes are going to get obliterated. A Fiesta is a fine car, but not built for Uber abuse.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Done 800 trips in my Fiesta and still active.
If people complain its too small happy to cancel and let them request a Camry (which seems to be the most common in my market)


----------



## Eva Harvey (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah true.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Eva Harvey said:


> Yeah true.


Word.


----------

